# Bay State Named Among 'Best Lady Hunting' Spots



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Travel Web Site Ranks States For Male-Female Ratios_

*BOSTON -- *A travel web site is naming Massachusetts as one of its top five states for "lady hunting" as Valentine's Day approaches.

The site *www.lastminute.com* is advising single men looking for romance that they may want to travel to the Bay State where it says recent U.S. Census Bureau data indicates women outnumber men.

Other states mentioned for their favorable women-to-men ratios were Rhode Island, New York and Alabama. Washington D.C. was at the top of the list.
The best "man hunting" destinations, the site says, were Alaska, Nevada, Colorado, Wyoming and Hawaii.

The site also offers visitors tips for playing the field when on a trip. It cautions travelers looking for love in other cities to play it safe and always carry a map, cell phone and enough cash for cab fare.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/entertainment/15233425/detail.html


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> The site *www.lastminute.com* is advising single men looking for romance that they may want to travel to the Bay State where it says recent U.S. Census Bureau data indicates *women outnumber men.*


No wonder this state is so effed up...










j/k ladies.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

that was a good one, still laughing about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I have lived here all my life and only met a--holes. Thats why I gave up men. Don't blame me if the right guy comes along thats one thing im allways OPEN to meet him, but for now i prefer my man parts to be long and plastic and my women blond, tall, and stacked


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CHICwithBADGE said:


> I have lived here all my life and only met a--holes. Thats why I gave up men. Don't blame me if the right guy comes along thats one thing im allways OPEN to meet him, but for now i prefer my man parts to be long and plastic and my women blond, tall, and stacked


uh, um, I, ah,

well, I'm speechless.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

CHICwithBADGE said:


> I have lived here all my life and only met a--holes. Thats why I gave up men. Don't blame me if the right guy comes along thats one thing im allways OPEN to meet him, but for now i prefer my man parts to be long and plastic and my women blond, tall, and stacked


That's hot!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Tread cautiously Andy... Ever heard the term "Shanghai Surprise"? 8-O


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> uh, um, I, ah,
> 
> well, I'm speechless.


*Ditto! *


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Every year is the Year of the Rat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Boys boys boys there's enough for everybody in due time.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I once slept with a whacko broad.

Two weeks later she was still driving by my house spinning tires.

Just sayin...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I once slept with a whacko broad.

*Arent they all?*


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

They are all whacko, thats why you bring them back to your buddies house that is out of town.. That way they dont know where you live and cant peel out infront of your house.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

CHICwithBADGE said:


> Boys boys boys there's enough for everybody in due time.


WOW a Lick Me Sister awsome!!!


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> WOW a Lick Me Sister awsome!!!


With a gun belt on


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

we will wait


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Dave, by "best lady hunting" they did not mean "best dude hunting". You may wish to post elsewhere.


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

but my GADAR goes off with you nighttrain.......


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

trust me, chicwithadick is a dude.


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

only if yur friends find out


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

Eagle you are probably right


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

To quote Guarino "it's all just skin".


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

rock out with her cok out


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

dgove35 said:


> but my GADAR goes off with you nighttrain.......


I'll have to voice my disagreement there, 35.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Gang, I reread Kw's original post and though the word 'love' is thrown around, it doesn't specify what is meant by the term 'hunting'. 

Kw, please tell us you didn't get that from Field and Stream or Soldier of Fortune! That would just be very disturbing, yet intriguing.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

must have been written by a *******...


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

CHICwithBADGE said:


> Boys boys boys there's enough for everybody in due time.
> 
> ....oh please...


----------

